# U.S. - order your 4 free Covid tests here



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

COVID Home Tests | USPS

This statement was included in the email notification i received. 🔻

***Only Veterans/Dependents/Americans living overseas with an APO or FPO address will be able have the COVID-19 Test sent to them! A local foreign address will not be accepted.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> COVID Home Tests | USPS
> 
> This statement was included in the email notification i received. 🔻
> 
> ***Only Veterans/Dependents/Americans living overseas with an APO or FPO address will be able have the COVID-19 Test sent to them! A local foreign address will not be accepted.


Not too many if us are diplomat's or live in Subic Bay.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Not too many if us are diplomat's or live in Subic Bay.


One need not be a diplomat or live in subic to have an FPO.

Do you use your FPO privileges at the RAO in Manila?

There are thousands of retired military using their FPO privileges in the PI. 

I don't see all of them listed but these are some of the locations where you can receive your mail. Receiving U.S. Mail Through a Retiree Activity Office (RAO)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> One need not be a diplomat or live in subic to have an FPO.
> 
> Do you use your FPO privileges at the RAO in Manila?
> 
> ...


These spots are situated on our old bases or large cities, there's nothing remotely close to me but good for the Vets living in all the spots listed.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> These spots are situated on our old bases or large cities, there's nothing remotely close to me but good for the Vets living in all the spots listed.


In the provinces as well. We have an RAO in the area where I live. Many in the area use it. Some in your situation make arrangements to have their mail delivered to the closest RAO, then that RAO will Air 21 it to you. Your spouse is entitled to use it as well, even after you pass on.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> In the provinces as well. We have an RAO in the area where I live. Many in the area use it. Some in your situation make arrangements to have their mail delivered to the closest RAO, then that RAO will Air 21 it to you. Your spouse is entitled to use it as well, even after you pass on.


Isn't there a charge for this mailbox service? over $100 USD.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Isn't there a charge for this mailbox service? over $100 USD.


I pay annually less the $50. It used to be cheaper but when Covid started they started occasionally using Air21 to get it from the main FPO in Manila to other RAOs. That service increased the fee. For me, well worth the cost to send/receive U.S. mail. Other RAOs may differ.


----------

